# Bike ride on Isle of Mull - 72 miles roundtrip



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2016)

Husband and I drove to the town of Oban, parked the car, took the ferry over to the Isle of Mull and rode to the ferry which takes you to the Isle of Iona.  The day we rode there (Thursday) was gorgeous - low 70's and mostly sunny.  The ride back - Saturday - was mild but windy with episodes of showers so we rode in our rainsuits. 

I put my Gopro videocam on my helmet and got a few videos.  

Got some photos with my phone camera:

View attachment 31508

View attachment 31509

View attachment 31510

View attachment 31511

View attachment 31512


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2016)

View attachment 31513

View attachment 31514

View attachment 31515

View attachment 31516

View attachment 31517


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2016)

A few from the Isle of Iona and the ferry trip:

View attachment 31518

View attachment 31519

View attachment 31520

View attachment 31521

View attachment 31522


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2016)

Awesome scenery, great pics!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks, SB!  You see so much more by bicycle than by car or bus.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 20, 2016)

Lovely, peaceful scenery, Annie, I enjoyed them very much....question..what are the tall white poles in the tractor picture?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Lovely, peaceful scenery, Annie, I enjoyed them very much....question..what are the tall white poles in the tractor picture?



Thanks.  I have no idea what those poles are.  I'll ask hubby when he wakes up.  Now I'm curious.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2016)

Some of the videos I did with my GoPro:  EDIT:  best viewed with the volume off.  Nothing to hear but the wind or an occasional swearing at cars who pass too close!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 20, 2016)

Except for the water pictures these could have been taken in some parts of eastern Oregon during the wetter parts of the year.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 20, 2016)

Beautiful video and photos. Are the roads that you were traveling on very hilly and steep? Looks like mountains all around. My bad knee would not take to kindly to hills. I do envy you.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks like a great place to ride. I'd love to do that.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 20, 2016)

What beautiful pictures...I'd enjoy walking it, biking it...wow they'd have to airlift me out...


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 20, 2016)

Great pictures and videos, Annie.  Love those bike paths. Beautiful scenery.  I don't see much peddling, though.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 20, 2016)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ossian (Aug 21, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Great pictures and videos, Annie.  Love those bike paths. Beautiful scenery.  I don't see much peddling, though.



Bike paths??? Those are the main roads on Mull. 

Great pics and videos, Ameriscot. You got a great day of weather too. I am impressed by that wee camera too. And the bikes!!! Those look like fun.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Beautiful video and photos. Are the roads that you were traveling on very hilly and steep? Looks like mountains all around. My bad knee would not take to kindly to hills. I do envy you.



Very, very hilly!  I'd guess at least 75% of the ride involved hills.  But we have pedal assisted electric bikes to make it easier, still hard but much easier than normal bike.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Great pictures and videos, Annie.  Love those bike paths. Beautiful scenery.  I don't see much peddling, though.



There was LOTS of peddling!!  And as Ossian said, that was the main road.  These are single track roads and the pullouts are calling passing places where when a car is coming straight at you, one of you pulls over.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

ossian said:


> Bike paths??? Those are the main roads on Mull.
> 
> Great pics and videos, Ameriscot. You got a great day of weather too. I am impressed by that wee camera too. And the bikes!!! Those look like fun.



Perfect weather on the way out.  Bad on the way back - very windy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

My bike - big battery is in front of the packs.  

View attachment 31528


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Looks like a great place to ride. I'd love to do that.



Gorgeous ride.  We saw a few on regular bikes but you'd need legs of steel to do this ride all in one day without power.  The reason we bought electric bikes (pedal assisted) is because Scotland is so hilly and there are so many gorgeous (and very hilly) place to ride.  Having to walk a regular bike up a hill ruins the ride so we gave in and bought these last year.  A fully charged battery lasts more than 70 miles.  If it runs out, you're in big trouble because these bikes weight a TON. 

Trying to get some cousins over as they are avid bike riders.  And you can rent electric bikes in some places here.


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 21, 2016)

You are making me so envious! That's exactly what I would love to do. I am actually wondering if it would be stupid for a 71yo to get a bicycle, to take advantage of the many cycle paths in the district. My daughter was given a bike, which she has never ever used! I I did, I don't think I would bother with 32 gears like most of them seem to have! Perhaps a maximum of 7 would be enough.


----------



## ossian (Aug 21, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> You are making me so envious! That's exactly what I would love to do. I am actually wondering if it would be stupid for a 71yo to get a bicycle, to take advantage of the many cycle paths in the district. My daughter was given a bike, which she has never ever used! I I did, I don't think I would bother with 32 gears like most of them seem to have! Perhaps a maximum of 7 would be enough.


Borrow a bike and try it. You would be surprised how much fun it is. In your area, tho, dont be too dismissive of the importance of gears. You may be better with a mountain bike or at least a hybrid with 21 gears. Three front rings and 7 rear gears. The choice of the 3 rings will make the hills much, much easier!!! Believe me. But try for yourself. There must be somewhere to hire a bike for the day near you?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 21, 2016)

Lovely pics. It's a long time since I toured the Western Isles,  but I expect that very little changes there.

Unfortunately my OH never learned to ride a bike so it's the bus, driving or "Shanks' pony" for us.  I cycle occasionally on an old Raleigh with 5 speeds.  More than enough for someone who grew up with a 3 speed Sturmey-Archer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> You are making me so envious! That's exactly what I would love to do. I am actually wondering if it would be stupid for a 71yo to get a bicycle, to take advantage of the many cycle paths in the district. My daughter was given a bike, which she has never ever used! I I did, I don't think I would bother with 32 gears like most of them seem to have! Perhaps a maximum of 7 would be enough.



No it wouldn't be stupid.  Our neighbour is 84 and just bought himself a bike!

I almost feel like a kid when I cycle.  Free!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Lovely pics. It's a long time since I toured the Western Isles,  but I expect that very little changes there.
> 
> Unfortunately my OH never learned to ride a bike so it's the bus, driving or "Shanks' pony" for us.  I cycle occasionally on an old Raleigh with 5 speeds.  More than enough for someone who grew up with a 3 speed Sturmey-Archer.



The islands are lovely by (free) bus as well.  I want to get back to Barra to cycle.  

I grew up with a manual bike - no gears and you pedaled backward for the brake.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 21, 2016)

A big thank you to you for posting all of those! I viewed everything over morning coffee, a great way to start the day. Happy to see any and all island photos and videos you care to post from your adventures. 

Do you have a favorite island?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> A big thank you to you for posting all of those! I viewed everything over morning coffee, a great way to start the day. Happy to see any and all island photos and videos you care to post from your adventures.
> 
> Do you have a favorite island?



Glad you enjoyed them.  I've got another video that's more than 5 minutes but I figured it would get tiresome for viewers.  But I'll share it here.  Turn off the volume though - it's just wind or me calling a passing car driver who gets too close a dumba**. 











There are many islands I enjoy for different reasons so I doubt I could pick a favourite.  But I love Iona, Mull, Seil, Barra, Colonsay, Skye, Arran, Islay......


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

Wonderful photos Annie!  Makes me want to go out to the country!


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 21, 2016)

Lovely, thanks for two more! Here in Maine we have over 3,100 islands, some of which are inhabited, and some of which are accessible by ferry. I've lived on three of them. Biking though is not encouraged and high ferry fares are charged for them, which is why it's nice to hear that you can do it easily in Scotland. The island communities here feel that bikers are an annoyance to the summer frenzy of tradespeople and fishermen, which means the trucks barreling by at 60 on small island roads always have the right-of-way. It's too bad, but I don't see it ever changing.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> ...as Ossian said, that was the main road.  These are single track roads and the pullouts are calling passing places where when a car is coming straight at you, one of you pulls over.



In that case those are _*high end*_ roads to me.   Around here all our one lane roads are dirt, and there are a lot of them.


----------



## Carla (Aug 21, 2016)

Beautiful route, it looks so smooth and easy to ride on. I live in the pothole state of Pa. There is a lot of temperature variation but I can't believe it's all due to that. Most lovely scenery there by the water. Wishing I had some of your energy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

What a truly wonderful place to bike. Beautiful photos!

Tony


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 29, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> In that case those are _*high end*_ roads to me.   Around here all our one lane roads are dirt, and there are a lot of them.



I haven't seen many dirt roads here - needs to be way off the road somewhere.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 29, 2016)

Tony Britton said:


> What a truly wonderful place to bike. Beautiful photos!
> 
> Tony



Thanks!  There are many, many beautiful places to bike here!


----------

